# Springburn Park Glasshouse September 09



## murder (Sep 14, 2009)

Built in 1899 by Simpson & Farmer. The grade A listed glasshouse is very overgrown, but the first-floor walkway gives a better view. Its in a bit of a state and is awaiting funding for a long overdue restoration.





[


























​


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 14, 2009)

i was born just round the corner from the springy park glashouse, think glasgow city council should be ashamed 
of letting the glass house decay when the botanic glass house is far less impressive than that glass house IMO
but nice to see the frame hasnt been pulled apart with people looking for a quick buck from the scrap


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 14, 2009)

Even it it's derelict state -this is truly a beautiful structure. Let's hope the restoration happens soon!
Reminds me in part of the Crystal Palace / Kew Gardens. Must have looked stunning in it's heyday -ta for posting


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 15, 2009)

now thats a greenhouse


----------



## BenCooper (Sep 15, 2009)

Ah, shame, the last two panes of glass have finally succumbed to the elements - or stone-throwing locals


----------



## LiamCH (Sep 15, 2009)

I wasn't expecting much with the title "glasshouse", but this is an incredible structure. Any idea of how long it's been left? It's so strange that this has actually been left for so long, there is literally not one pane of glass left. How many thousands of pounds would that cost, I wonder...


----------



## BenCooper (Sep 15, 2009)

It's been derelict for about 25 years. There were a few panes left last year:





It cost £7m to restore Kibble palace - a more complex job, but probably equivalent overall...


----------



## murder (Sep 15, 2009)

theres still one or two panes left of the few in your shot ben, god knows how they have survived that long you just cant really see them. My shots are mostly taken from the other end.


----------



## zimbob (Sep 15, 2009)

Sweet structure, always interesting 

Reminds me of the 'nude' hangar at RAF Dunino, as below


----------



## Bryag (Sep 15, 2009)

I too was thinking nudie hangar

Not surprising it's state, esp in Springburn. My mother grew up there(in the 30's) but has changed so much. I don't know if it is still the case, but taxi drivers refused to go up there after one of them died when a TV fell through the roof of his cab, when chucked from the high flats


----------



## BenCooper (Sep 16, 2009)

True story - about 15 years ago, I was learning bicycle framebuidling at Springburn College. The metalwork shop was full of the most amazing variety of locals, all making stuff - including one huge bloke with a shaved head and loads of tattoos, who spent all his time casting dozens of things.

We eventually plucked up the courage to ask him what he was making.

"Cannonballs"

"What for?"

"Ma cannon, of course!"

Turned out, he lived on the top floor of one of those flats...


----------



## murder (Sep 16, 2009)

Only in Glasgow do you hear stuff like that lol


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! That structure looks HUGE! Any specimen plants still growing in it?


----------



## freebird (Sep 18, 2009)

That is really impressive even without the glass! Must have looked so beautiful in its day. Its huge!


----------

